# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Swap English teaching for Russian lessons

## Mandy

Is anyone able to send me suitable Russian learning materials?  Probably between elementary and intermediate level.  I can send lessons to help with learning English in exchange.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I've sent you a PM with links.

----------

